# Jazz Improvisation (Rhodes piano and Bass)



## aleazk

This is not so serious, I just do it for fun. It's basically me having fun at the keyboard and later at the bass line.

My hope with this is just to transmit you some fun, I hope it works!

My Jazz Improvisation skills are just starting now after a lot of laborious practice, I find it very hard!

I have many errors, like sticking to certain phrases, harmonies and variations. But I'm just starting. I think this improvisation here is more or less ok given my current improvisation skills, that's why I post it.

Have fun, I hope!


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fjazz-improvisation-electric-piano-and-bass


----------



## dzc4627

awesome! i really liked it. keep practicing


----------



## aleazk

Thanks, @dzc4627! I practice a bit everyday when I get tired and frustrated with the Brahms Capriccio I'm trying to play!, lol.


----------



## Crudblud

Still making music, eh? That's good to hear. Excuse my phony surprise, I actually checked this out a while back on Soundcloud, it was enjoyable. 

Welcome back, by the way.


----------



## aleazk

Hi, Crud, thanks for listen and for your welcome. As for composition, you know that The Black Dog strikes whenever he wants. I try to do what I can when he's sleeping.


----------

